# Mezzanine, Sorter



## RWTM

Does it cost anything to reinstate a carton? I’ve heard it cost $70 to reprint a label?


----------



## ItChecksOut

There is no actual cost to reinstate. 

What they are referring to is a labor cost for preforming an action that should be unnecessary. It's a defect that shouldn't have occurred.


----------



## Oops

Kostin said:


> Does it cost anything to reinstate a carton? I’ve heard it cost $70 to reprint a label? Everyone on B-Keys seem to only reinstate while manning the reject line…


Wow, if that was the case there would be certain sections of the building that cost the company thousands per day.  In one of my positions I reprint labels and reinstate like it's going out of style.


----------



## RWTM

ItChecksOut said:


> There is no actual cost to reinstate.
> 
> What they are referring to is a labor cost for preforming an action that should be unnecessary. It's a defect that shouldn't have occurred.


----------



## RWTM

™️


----------



## FrankM0421

Yep seems stupid. Hey no don't quickly reprint that label that you can scan! Take everything down from the mezz and send it to rework. Go into merchandise tracking and then SNK or whatever the jump code is add another label and throw it on the conveyor so it can go back up to the mezz again.


----------



## RWTM

FrankM0421 said:


> Yep seems stupid. Hey no don't quickly reprint that label that you can scan! Take everything down from the mezz and send it to rework. Go into merchandise tracking and then SNK or whatever the jump code is add another label and throw it on the conveyor so it can go back up to the mezz again.


What is SNK? Anything with a S is shipping jump codes.


----------



## RWTM

FrankM0421 said:


> Yep seems stupid. Hey no don't quickly reprint that label that you can scan! Take everything down from the mezz and send it to rework. Go into merchandise tracking and then SNK or whatever the jump code is add another label and throw it on the conveyor so it can go back up to the mezz again.


You mean we can just send the labels that need to be re-printed off a UDC boxes back over to inbound problem area?! Just have them do the re-printing for their own stuff…?
What are you doing about UDC boxes they have multiple labels on them? Target  reuses the UDC boxes over and over. They will be completely covered in old purged labels and the new mezz cameras are too precise… they will pick up all those old labels and reject those boxes. We have just been putting blank labels over the old labels but it is time consuming. We aren’t allowed to use the label markers either. Can we send back UDC boxes that are like completely destroyed to IB for RW as well?
 Can we make a cage specifically for IB-RW and coordinate with them to have their own mezz drop? WH already has a lot of cages being dropped and they are already busy enough. They shouldn’t have to drop inbounds rework also…


----------



## RWTM

Kostin said:


> You mean we can just send the labels that need to be re-printed off a UDC boxes back over to inbound problem area?! Just have them do the re-printing for their own stuff…?
> What are you doing about UDC boxes they have multiple labels on them? Target  reuses the UDC boxes over and over. They will be completely covered in old purged labels and the new mezz cameras are too precise… they will pick up all those old labels and reject those boxes. We have just been putting blank labels over the old labels but it is time consuming. We aren’t allowed to use the label markers either. Can we send back UDC boxes that are like completely destroyed to IB for RW as well?
> Can we make a cage specifically for IB-RW and coordinate with them to have their own mezz drop? WH already has a lot of cages being dropped and they are already busy enough. They shouldn’t have to drop inbounds rework also…


Sorry about the many inquiries in one post. Just really wanting to know how other DC’s perform.


----------



## Luck

Kostin said:


> You mean we can just send the labels that need to be re-printed off a UDC boxes back over to inbound problem area?! Just have them do the re-printing for their own stuff…?
> What are you doing about UDC boxes they have multiple labels on them? Target  reuses the UDC boxes over and over. They will be completely covered in old purged labels and the new mezz cameras are too precise… they will pick up all those old labels and reject those boxes. We have just been putting blank labels over the old labels but it is time consuming. We aren’t allowed to use the label markers either. Can we send back UDC boxes that are like completely destroyed to IB for RW as well?
> Can we make a cage specifically for IB-RW and coordinate with them to have their own mezz drop? WH already has a lot of cages being dropped and they are already busy enough. They shouldn’t have to drop inbounds rework also…


Yes in my DC IB Problem Area is responsible for grabbing all UDC cartons with label issues and reprinting them so that the reprints are attached to IBs stats and not OB.


----------



## RWTM

Luck said:


> Yes in my DC IB Problem Area is responsible for grabbing all UDC cartons with label issues and reprinting them so that the reprints are attached to IBs stats and not OB


Thanks for the feedback. This is new information.


----------



## FrankM0421

Kostin said:


> What is SNK? Anything with a S is shipping jump codes.



I haven't done it enough to really know all the terms used but here's what we're doing.
Labels won't go through sort so they sort them on pallets and each dept gets their own. If the  barcode is eligible no need to merch track. Slap those labels that have the store numbers on it and use SNK(I think that's the jump code) to associate it with the upc on the label. It's the same labels you use in the damage cage when you IMA the good shit in breakpack boxes to send to stores. I take it that's called a udc label?  Throw it on the conveyors and the sorter takes care of it.


----------



## RWTM

FrankM0421 said:


> I haven't done it enough to really know all the terms used but here's what we're doing.
> Labels won't go through sort so they sort them on pallets and each dept gets their own. If the  barcode is eligible no need to merch track. Slap those labels that have the store numbers on it and use SNK(I think that's the jump code) to associate it with the upc on the label. It's the same labels you use in the damage cage when you IMA the good shit in breakpack boxes to send to stores. I take it that's called a udc label?  Throw it on the conveyors and the sorter takes care of it.


I have no idea what you’re trying to say but ty for the reply


----------



## InboundDCguy

Luck said:


> Yes in my DC IB Problem Area is responsible for grabbing all UDC cartons with label issues and reprinting them so that the reprints are attached to IBs stats and not OB.


Can’t the sorter just use R05 as a reason code and achieve the same result?


----------



## RWTM

The reject line TM already has too much RW to do. It should just go back to IB in a cage when the drop is performed nightly. Plus half the TM’s that are up there have no idea what a reason code is let alone reprint. The TM operating the sorter shouldn’t be leaving that computer and should be catching side by sides.


----------



## RWTM

Luck said:


> Yes in my DC IB Problem Area is responsible for grabbing all UDC cartons with label issues and reprinting them so that the reprints are attached to IBs stats and not OB.


Imma run this by my OM/SOM


----------



## Luck

InboundDCguy said:


> Can’t the sorter just use R05 as a reason code and achieve the same result?


They CAN but they are not allowed to for... reasons 🤷‍♂️ we all think its silly too.


----------



## Luck

Kostin said:


> The reject line TM already has too much RW to do. It should just go back to IB in a cage when the drop is performed nightly. Plus half the TM’s that are up there have no idea what a reason code is.


We call Problem area to come pick them up as the UDC finishes to try and avoid just leaving them for the next shift.


----------



## RWTM

Luck said:


> We call Problem area to come pick them up as the UDC finishes to try and avoid just leaving them for the next shift.


.


----------



## RWTM

Luck said:


> We call Problem area to come pick them up as the UDC finishes to try and avoid just leaving them for the next shift.


How do you tell when one UDC finishes and another begins? IB tries to be sneaky and will try to throw 3 UDC’S at a time. At start up when my OM goes over the plan he states we will take 3 UDCs for that day. I just start to laugh in my head. I go back and look through old shift reports and it turns out my key runs the most UDC’S out of any key. 💪🏻😒


----------



## RWTM

Luck said:


> They CAN but they are not allowed to for... reasons 🤷‍♂️ we all think its silly too.


Whoever grants reprint permissions is like a year behind.


----------



## RWTM

Does anyone know how to decipher any of the walkie talkie codes? Asking for a friend


----------



## Luck

Kostin said:


> How do you tell when one UDC finishes and another begins? IB sneaky and will try to throw 3 UDC’S at a time. At start up my OM saying well take 3 UDCs while going over the plans for that day and I just laugh in my head. I go back and look through old shift reports and my key runs the most UDC’S out of any key. 😒


We have developed a pretty good line of communication with IB regarding throwing UDCs. But honestly it isn't that hard to tell once they are done in my opinion.


----------



## RWTM

Do you take more than one UDC at a time? How do you know if one is done and another is starting? 
Must be nice having good communication with that dept. I’ve tried to form a line of communication with IB when I’m up on the mezz but a few things started to happen 1) If I mention anything about how IB can throw more UDC’S because the mezz can handle it my TM’s will throw a fit and will not do anything. 2) When we ask IB to stop throwing UDC’S because the mezz is backing up they never listen (a lot of the times this is the product of example 1) ). I feel for the new TM’s who recently have been trained on the mezz because they have no idea what’s going on. There’s a lot of sneaky sneaky going on and these poor new trainees have no idea what their in store for.


----------



## Luck

Kostin said:


> Do you take more than one UDC at a time? How do you know if one is done and another is finishing? Lol
> Must be nice having good communication with that dept. I’ve tried to form a line of communication with IB when I’m up on the mezz but a few things started happening… 1) If I menetiom anything about how IB can throw more UDC’S because the mezz can handle it my TM’s will throw a fit and not do anything. 2) When we ask IB to stop throwing UDC’S because the mezz is backing up they never listen (a lot of the times this is the product of example 1) ) A fellow TM who now works closely with IB showed me the ropes. I feel for the new TM’s who recently have just gotten trained up there because they have no idea what’s going on. There’s a lot of sneaky sneaky up there and these poor new trainees have no idea what their in store for.


Not sure how common it is but my RDC acts as a pass-through for the UDC and a fulfillment center. On average 50% of our UDC cartons are headed for a single door. The whole system quickly backs up if we are getting slammed by a UDC and are closing that door, so we have developed over the past few years good communication with them when to pause and when they can restart. 
Now that seniors are cross department it should be easy enough to bring up that concern and make sure it gets enforced. 
Technically I would say A sort should be communicating with an OB Lead who can then relay to the IB Lead that the UDC should be paused briefly to allow A sort to catch up. 
We usually only throw one at a time but they will do two as well. Just depends what else they are throwing and how many NC pallets they expect on that trailer. 
We average 3-4 UDC per day on a 10 hour shift. Sometimes we will sneak in a 5th if they are piling up in the yard.


----------



## RWTM

IB


Luck said:


> Not sure how common it is but my RDC acts as a pass-through for the UDC and a fulfillment center. On average 50% of our UDC cartons are headed for a single door. The whole system quickly backs up if we are getting slammed by a UDC and are closing that door, so we have developed over the past few years good communication with them when to pause and when they can restart.
> Now that seniors are cross department it should be easy enough to bring up that concern and make sure it gets enforced.
> Technically I would say A sort should be communicating with an OB Lead who can then relay to the IB Lead that the UDC should be paused briefly to allow A sort to catch up.
> We usually only throw one at a time but they will do two as well. Just depends what else they are throwing and how many NC pallets they expect on that trailer.
> We average 3-4 UDC per day on a 10 hour shift. Sometimes we will sneak in a 5th if they are piling up in the yard.


We operate totally different lol


----------



## Luck

Kostin said:


> IB
> 
> We operate totally different lol


Yeah thats why some of the questions you have asked are hard for us to understand. What is the DC equivalent of ASANTS lol? ADCANTS? Doesn't roll of the tongue as much.


----------



## Hal

All buildings will be going to On key seniors next year. Definitely something I would roll up to whomever yours ends up being.

Meanwhile reprint permissions are super easy to get. I can get my teams their's in 24 hours. Sounds more like they don't want to give them out.

Idk how big your mess is upstairs but we have a couple cage carts upstairs and if there's IB specific reprints we send it back to IB. Just dedicate a cart to it.

As for reprints in general certain ones are okay as they don't hit your buildings dpmo score and won't count against you. I don't remember which ones they are but I can look into it and get back. I've been out of ICQA for a bit so I don't remember.


----------



## RWTM

Hal said:


> All buildings will be going to On key seniors next year. Definitely something I would roll up to whomever yours ends up being.
> 
> Meanwhile reprint permissions are super easy to get. I can get my teams their's in 24 hours. Sounds more like they don't want to give them out.
> 
> Idk how big your mess is upstairs but we have a couple cage carts upstairs and if there's IB specific reprints we send it back to IB. Just dedicate a cart to it.
> 
> As for reprints in general certain ones are okay as they don't hit your buildings dpmo score and won't count against you. I don't remember which ones they are but I can look into it and get back. I've been out of ICQA for a bit so I don't remember.





Hal said:


> All buildings will be going to On key seniors next year. Definitely something I would roll up to whomever yours ends up being.
> 
> Meanwhile reprint permissions are super easy to get. I can get my teams their's in 24 hours. Sounds more like they don't want to give them out.
> 
> Idk how big your mess is upstairs but we have a couple cage carts upstairs and if there's IB specific reprints we send it back to IB. Just dedicate a cart to it.
> 
> As for reprints in general certain ones are okay as they don't hit your buildings dpmo score and won't count against you. I don't remember which ones they are but I can look into it and get back. I've been out of ICQA for a bit so I don't remember.


Now I’m curious, please do get back. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RWTM

Hal said:


> All buildings will be going to On key seniors next year. Definitely something I would roll up to whomever yours ends up being.
> 
> Meanwhile reprint permissions are super easy to get. I can get my teams their's in 24 hours. Sounds more like they don't want to give them out.
> 
> Idk how big your mess is upstairs but we have a couple cage carts upstairs and if there's IB specific reprints we send it back to IB. Just dedicate a cart to it.
> 
> As for reprints in general certain ones are okay as they don't hit your buildings dpmo score and won't count against you. I don't remember which ones they are but I can look into it and get back. I've been out of ICQA for a bit so I don't remember.


Do labels that purge negatively affect a buildings dpmo score?


----------



## RWTM

InboundDCguy said:


> Can’t the sorter just use R05 as a reason code and achieve the same result?


I use reason code P09 for packing LRP’s. MBP Lead told me difference. UDC is R09. and my dept / key was slapped with a bunch reprints when the stats should have been associated with IB. Had to type every container ID because it was rejecting over 8 times.


----------



## RWTM

Kostin said:


> The reject line TM already has too much RW to do. It should just go back to IB in a cage when the drop is performed nightly. Plus half the TM’s that are up there have no idea what a reason code is let alone reprint. *The TM operating the sorter shouldn’t be leaving that computer and should be catching side by sides.*


I guess you can’t grab side by sides at the “A” or “B” point anymore. Result? IOT, after, IOTT, after ISD.  Wtf I’m thinking to my self in my head. Sensors matters, lines do too. Whatever


----------



## RWTM

No one reprints just reinstates. Most of the labels could be reprinted but TM’s will destroy a label and reinstate the box. Does the label purge since it’s being destroyed without being canceled first? Or they use others credentials.


lolz wow I’ve learned a lot since the original. I’m hatching


----------



## InboundDCguy

Yes, the label will purge or get cancelled after about a week. They should be taking the labels off of the boxes and giving them to ICQA to cancel though, rather than defacing them. Or checking if ICQA wants to come up to the sorter once per shift to reprint the ones that can be. Either way it’ll count against DPMO, so why add the work of reinstating, putting away, then pulling it again a few days later when all you need to do is reprint a label?


----------



## RWTM

InboundDCguy said:


> Yes, the label will purge or get cancelled after about a week. They should be taking the labels off of the boxes and giving them to ICQA to cancel though, rather than defacing them. Or checking if ICQA wants to come up to the sorter once per shift to reprint the ones that can be. Either way it’ll count against DPMO, so why add the work of reinstating, putting away, then pulling it again a few days later when all you need to do is reprint a label?


Thought so. I’ve mentioned it to my OM and they haven’t done anything. It must not be a big deal. Recently just started getting sent back up to the mezz and would say this has only been happening for the last 5 months if not more? Yikes


*Oh man I miss these days….*


----------



## RWTM

ItChecksOut said:


> There is no actual cost to reinstate.
> 
> What they are referring to is a labor cost for preforming an action that should be unnecessary. It's a defect that shouldn't have occurred.


Perspective? Because the WH is full of incorrect reinstates or stuff is incorrectly received. Don’t get me started about vender errors. I still catch incorrect DCPI’s coming out of cages from the TM who previous did the RW from the weekend. If WH is reinstating wrong then WTF is ICQA. Wtf don’t we have a laptop already.


----------



## RWTM

Kostin said:


> No one reprints just reinstates. Most of the labels could be reprinted but TM’s will destroy a label and reinstate the box. Does the label purge since it’s being destroyed without being canceled first?


🤯😭


----------



## RWTM

Kostin said:


> The reject line TM already has too much RW to do. It should just go back to IB in a cage when the drop is performed nightly. Plus half the TM’s that are up there have no idea what a reason code is let alone reprint. The TM operating the sorter shouldn’t be leaving that computer *and should be catching side by sides.*


----------



## DC Diva

Or, following the Target rule of thought, let’s just create another 2-3 merit roles per key to tackle sorter rework.  Why not? It’s only money, and recent history shows that creating new roles always solves these problems.  WTF does ICQA and IB Problem Area folks do anyway?  They should have already fixed this issue.


----------



## ManMythMachine

I'm down for a sweet Lead Rework gig.


----------



## Gabrigawr

Luck said:


> Not sure how common it is but my RDC acts as a pass-through for the UDC and a fulfillment center. On average 50% of our UDC cartons are headed for a single door. The whole system quickly backs up if we are getting slammed by a UDC and are closing that door, so we have developed over the past few years good communication with them when to pause and when they can restart.
> Now that seniors are cross department it should be easy enough to bring up that concern and make sure it gets enforced.
> Technically I would say A sort should be communicating with an OB Lead who can then relay to the IB Lead that the UDC should be paused briefly to allow A sort to catch up.
> We usually only throw one at a time but they will do two as well. Just depends what else they are throwing and how many NC pallets they expect on that trailer.
> We average 3-4 UDC per day on a 10 hour shift. Sometimes we will sneak in a 5th if they are piling up in the yard.


You sound like you work at my RDC here in AZ. On the A keys we can pump out 12 UDCs and if they are over 1400 cartons you bet that one door is getting hammered


----------



## Gabrigawr

Kostin said:


> Does it cost anything to reinstate a carton? I’ve heard it cost $70 to reprint a label?


So what I've heard is that it costs $75 per label. I don't know if that reprinting as well but it comes down to how much it costs to get that one label out of the building. Costs of the labels, cost to receive the carton, GPM the carton, put away the carton, pick the carton, GPM the carton again, label the carton, throw the carton, to make sure it hits the tray correctly, and to put that carton in a wall. There are many factors as to how much each label costs but $75 can be the average cause I am sure a $600 TV doesn't cost $75 to move. The bad thing of reinstating is that you did that whole process I mentioned above all just to put that shit right back into inventory like we never did any of that.


----------



## InboundDCguy

It’s not that the reinstate is adding $75 in cost to process the carton. The value is based on the assumption that every reinstated carton should have gone to a store, and that store could now run out of stock for that item, and that the store will lose a $75 sale because of it.


----------



## RWTM

Throwing ncon on the mezz to just have it be diverted and not loaded makes no sense to me. It ends up in the nets over on the other side of the building. When a label has been diverted for 130 hrs but never loaded it concerns the RWTM.


----------



## RWTM

Hal said:


> All buildings will be going to On key seniors next year. Definitely something I would roll up to whomever yours ends up being.
> 
> Meanwhile reprint permissions are super easy to get. I can get my teams their's in 24 hours. Sounds more like they don't want to give them out.
> 
> Idk how big your mess is upstairs but we have a couple cage carts upstairs and if there's IB specific reprints we send it back to IB. Just dedicate a cart to it.
> 
> As for reprints in general certain ones are okay as they don't hit your buildings dpmo score and won't count against you. I don't remember which ones they are but I can look into it and get back. I've been out of ICQA for a bit so I don't remember.


™️


----------



## RWTM

Gabrigawr said:


> You sound like you work at my RDC here in AZ. On the A keys we can pump out 12 UDCs and if they are over 1400 cartons you bet that one door is getting hammered


That door that gets cartons loaded by OBTM to be closed by an OBTM to be coordinated back to IB to be opened again 🙃


----------



## RWTM

Is A-Sort even an important OB job function anymore? @Gabrigawr


----------



## Gabrigawr

RWTM said:


> Is A-Sort even an important OB job function anymore? @Gabrigawr


In my DC I stress on how important it is. They are the controllers of the flow. If something goes down they affect the whole warehouse so yea I believe it to be important. I don't train or get anyone to train up there unless you truly want to and I believe you can do it but the caveat is you will learn how to be depal POC so you can understand the flow of everything better. Can't speak for any other building but I on my key make it point that if you mess up up there you will be back in lanes at budget CPH earning your way back up.


----------



## WarehouseGoblin

RWTM said:


> Is A-Sort even an important OB job function anymore? @Gabrigawr


A-Sort is one of THE most important OB functions. You can easily shut down the entire building if you aren’t paying attention. Our A-Sort operators call out jams, call out lights, catch side by sides, and are in constant communication with LWWs about how the building is flowing. Our sorter holds ~1300 cartons so when it starts climbing up to the 700-800 range, A-sort communicates that. But not everyone does that, of course. In a perfect world a-sort would be all over the radio, but people are lazy. Had a guy once stare at the computer screen after an IOTT thinking it would restart itself even though he’s been thoroughly trained and shadowed trainers for two weeks straight.


----------



## WarehouseGoblin

Gabrigawr said:


> In my DC I stress on how important it is. They are the controllers of the flow. If something goes down they affect the whole warehouse so yea I believe it to be important. I don't train or get anyone to train up there unless you truly want to and I believe you can do it but the caveat is you will learn how to be depal POC so you can understand the flow of everything better. Can't speak for any other building but I on my key make it point that if you mess up up there you will be back in lanes at budget CPH earning your way back up.


I wish my OMs stuck to that philosophy. We took a guy off the mezz for a few days because he almost shut the building down and they had him as a closer. He has no sense of reality, didn’t do anything all night, and I had to actually raise my voice at him (for safety reasons, standing too close to a moving pallet and he wouldn’t even acknowledge me). He should have been put back in lanes.


----------



## RWTM

DC Diva said:


> Or, following the Target rule of thought, let’s just create another 2-3 merit roles per key to tackle sorter rework.  Why not? It’s only money, and recent history shows that creating new roles always solves these problems.  WTF does ICQA and IB Problem Area folks do anyway?  They should have already fixed this issue.


RWTM


----------



## RWTM

WarehouseGoblin said:


> A-Sort is one of THE most important OB functions. You can easily shut down the entire building if you aren’t paying attention. Our A-Sort operators call out jams, call out lights, catch side by sides, and are in constant communication with LWWs about how the building is flowing. Our sorter holds ~1300 cartons so when it starts climbing up to the 700-800 range, A-sort communicates that. But not everyone does that, of course. In a perfect world a-sort would be all over the radio, but people are lazy. Had a guy once stare at the computer screen after an IOTT thinking it would restart itself even though he’s been thoroughly trained and shadowed trainers for two weeks straight.


Our sorter holds 900 something I think.


----------



## RWTM

WarehouseGoblin said:


> I wish my OMs stuck to that philosophy. We took a guy off the mezz for a few days because he almost shut the building down and they had him as a closer. He has no sense of reality, didn’t do anything all night, and I had to actually raise my voice at him (for safety reasons, standing too close to a moving pallet and he wouldn’t even acknowledge me). He should have been put back in lanes.


Our last snow day We got pizza both days 😀


----------



## WarehouseGoblin

RWTM said:


> There’s a lot of change occurring at my DC especially my dept. My key is about to get a lot better. Hang in there. If you don’t like a certain Seniors rules just schedule exception fam. I’m B2 for life. They should have been put on a C/A


Our senior just got promoted and the warehousing senior is now b2 senior. It’s forcing my OMs to pay more attention even though we constantly are giving feedback. I’m ready for this new season. I like change.


----------



## RWTM

WarehouseGoblin said:


> Our senior just got promoted and the warehousing senior is now b2 senior. It’s forcing my OMs to pay more attention even though we constantly are giving feedback. I’m ready for this new season. I like change.


Use to it…. Change that is


----------



## RWTM

WarehouseGoblin said:


> I wish my OMs stuck to that philosophy. We took a guy off the mezz for a few days because he almost shut the building down and they had him as a closer. He has no sense of reality, didn’t do anything all night, and I had to actually raise my voice at him (for safety reasons, standing too close to a moving pallet and he wouldn’t even acknowledge me). He should have been put back in lanes.


_I’ve shut down the entire building more than once… _The pressure from that is horrible. I would never wish that for another new TM that is just becoming familiar with the mezz/sorter. Luckily my old PC was with me a couple times when I became overwhelmed due to the situation at hand. It made it less stressful because there is a lot going on up there. The operation depends on the mezzanine and it has priority.

(I’ve been trained by some of our most experienced/knowledgeable A Sort TM’s who of which are either in other departments or gone) Our mezz team was exceptional. The auto’s just were taken out when my OM started sending me up to break jams.


----------



## WarehouseGoblin

RWTM said:


> _I’ve shut down the entire building more than once… _The pressure from that is horrible. I would never wish that for another new TM that is just becoming familiar with the mezz/sorter.


Literally driving A-Sort when you know next to nothing about how the building works is scary. I was on the mezz before ever being trained in depal which was an entire learning curve. Imagine calling out poorly labeled cartons never having thrown manual freight. But the TM in question had 4 months of mezz experience and thought an IOTT was going to reset itself and that the sorter would start on its own.


----------



## RWTM

WarehouseGoblin said:


> Literally driving A-Sort when you know next to nothing about how the building works is scary. I was on the mezz before ever being trained in depal which was an entire learning curve. Imagine calling out poorly labeled cartons never having thrown manual freight. But the TM in question had 4 months of mezz experience and thought an IOTT was going to reset itself and that the sorter would start on its own.


Give me the keys back for A inducts & the split + the original mezz team I learned from = Hit plan and be chillin P3. When I drive A sort it might get a little rough but best believe those lines will be full of UDC and C/A cartons. Makin plays happen. When I use to go to Depal our CPH was over 500 something fluctuating frequently staying between 5-900. I get hard staffed to the wing/mezz tho. Our A sorter would communicate with IB leads.


----------



## RWTM

™️


----------



## RWTM

A Sort got a copy? Is the Chute on?


----------



## RWTM

I know there’s a lot of new TM’s learning still and mistakes always occur. What if you think theres sensor issues with a top volume door? I’m not E & F and was actually just turned down.


----------



## RWTM

I can smell UDC and packing boxes not jamming up our buildings lines as they are throwing 5 at a time. Those reverse flow lines would be flowing non stop. 💸 Is there room on B1


----------



## RWTM

RWTM said:


> How do you tell when one UDC finishes and another begins? IB tries to be sneaky and will try to throw 3 UDC’S at a time. At start up when my OM goes over the plan he states we will take 3 UDCs for that day. I just start to laugh in my head. I go back and look through old shift reports and it turns out my key runs the most UDC’S out of any key. 💪🏻😒


----------



## RWTM

RWTM said:


> Give me the keys back for A inducts & the split + the original mezz team I learned from = Hit plan and be chillin P3. When I drive A sort it might get a little rough but best believe those lines will be full of UDC and C/A cartons. Makin plays happen. When I use to go to Depal our CPH was over 500 something fluctuating frequently staying between 5-900. I get hard staffed to the wing/mezz tho. Our A sorter would communicate with IB leads.


I just do RW


----------



## Avocadioo

.


----------



## Avocadioo

RWTM said:


> Give me the keys back for A inducts & the split + the original mezz team I learned from = Hit plan and be chillin P3. When I drive A sort it might get a little rough but best believe those lines will be full of UDC and C/A cartons. Makin plays happen. When I use to go to Depal our CPH was over 500 something fluctuating frequently staying between 5-900. I get hard staffed to the wing/mezz tho. Our A sorter would communicate with IB leads.


Numbers don’t lie


RWTM said:


> I can smell UDC and packing boxes not jamming up our buildings lines as they are throwing 5 at a time. Those IB flow lines would never stop 💸


Major League


----------



## PennylessMan

I love that you have no idea what you are talking about, but yet you keep going on.

Protip: Interviews rely heavily on your reputation in the building, OM's and SOM's gossip just as much as TM's. If you aren't landing positions at a low competition DC that only has 2-3 applicants for B2/A2 spots, you should probably self reflect on how you are being precieved at work.


----------



## Avocadioo

PennylessMan said:


> I love that you have no idea what you are talking about, but yet you keep going on.
> 
> Protip: Interviews rely heavily on your reputation in the building, OM's and SOM's gossip just as much as TM's. If you aren't landing positions at a low competition DC that only has 2-3 applicants for B2/A2 spots, you should probably self reflect on how you are being precieved at work.


😔


----------



## commiecorvus

Avocadioo said:


> Let’s just get some shit straight. I’m in a new career develop program just launched on  5/20/22. Do you know anything about it? I sat with Senior HR officials go my lunch break regarding the new program. Are you a part of the program. Do you even know about the program? Half of the people I work with are fucking stupid. I’m about to be a manager so chill out bro. If you are a one I’m fucking embarrassed for you. I honestly don’t give a fuck anymore so watch out. I’ll get u online



*Stop this right the fuck now!
If you don't like how somebody reacts to your posts put them on ignore.
Don't start squabbling with them.
We act like grownups here.*
*We don't threaten, challenge, or insult them.
Behave like a grownup or you are gone.
Last warning.





*


----------



## Avocadioo

commiecorvus said:


> *Stop this right the fuck now!
> If you don't like how somebody reacts to your posts put them on ignore.
> Don't start squabbling with them.
> We act like grownups here.*
> *We don't threaten, challenge, or insult them.
> Behave like a grownup or you are gone.
> Last warning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.


----------



## Avocadioo

.


----------



## Avocadioo

.


----------



## Hal

Avocadioo said:


> Let’s just get some shit straight. I’m in a new career develop program just launched on  5/20/22. Do you know anything about it? I sat with Senior HR officials go my lunch break regarding the new program. Are you a part of the program. Do you even know about the program? Half of the people I work with are fucking stupid. I’m about to be a manager so chill out bro. If you are a one I’m fucking embarrassed for you. I honestly don’t give a fuck anymore so watch out.


Are you talking about the Prepare for Next program? That literally ANY team member can join. And was designed specifically to allow anyone to try to develop themselves to be an OM?

Congrats. You are literally at the same point as EVERY OTHER DC TM.


----------



## FrankM0421

Avocadioo said:


> I know how to run the mezz better than anyone I created this thread last year. Almost 2 years ago now.








So you are the same person...


----------



## Avocadioo

FrankM0421 said:


> View attachment 13786
> 
> 
> So you are the same person...


.


----------



## Avocadioo

.


----------



## Avocadioo




----------



## Avocadioo

IOTT alert 🚨 we going down


----------



## Grunt

What exactly is an iott and why does it stop the mezz? Item on tilt tray?


----------



## Hal

Grunt579 said:


> What exactly is an iott and why does it stop the mezz? Item on tilt tray?


So the carton was suppose to come off the tray on the sorter when it tilted to go down a chute and for whatever reason it didn't and is still on the tray.

So its still stuck on the tilted tray, maybe it got stuck (clear plastic wrapped stuff sticks all the time), maybe something got wedged between two trays. Maybe the tray broke off its mount.

The sorter has whiskers that all around it that bend backwards when the item then hits one and triggers an e-stop on the sorter.

Then one of the mezz guys needs to check and make sure there's nothing wrong with the sorter and the trays and fix it then hit a reset. If it happens a second time they're suppose to contact E&F.

You also can have IOCs which are worse because something got stuck under the tray and that's where things can go really bad.


----------



## Avocadioo

Grunt579 said:


> What exactly is an iott and why does it stop the mezz? Item on tilt tray?


@Hal is the most experience. Having a “wedge” out is worse and will cost more downtime, but that’s my opinion.


----------



## Avocadioo

Hal said:


> So the carton was suppose to come off the tray on the sorter when it tilted to go down a chute and for whatever reason it didn't and is still on the tray.
> 
> So its still stuck on the tilted tray, maybe it got stuck (clear plastic wrapped stuff sticks all the time), maybe something got wedged between two trays. Maybe the tray broke off its mount.
> 
> The sorter has whiskers that all around it that bend backwards when the item then hits one and triggers an e-stop on the sorter.
> 
> Then one of the mezz guys needs to check and make sure there's nothing wrong with the sorter and the trays and fix it then hit a reset. If it happens a second time they're suppose to contact E&F.
> 
> You also can have IOCs which are worse because something got stuck under the tray and that's where things can go really bad.


The “whiskers“ that @Hal is referring to aren’t actually whiskers. They are a one wire sensor that will bend to trip the automation that way the situation doesn’t end up worse. It’s a safety net. We want our data to be immaculate.


----------



## Grunt

Hal said:


> So the carton was suppose to come off the tray on the sorter when it tilted to go down a chute and for whatever reason it didn't and is still on the tray.
> 
> So its still stuck on the tilted tray, maybe it got stuck (clear plastic wrapped stuff sticks all the time), maybe something got wedged between two trays. Maybe the tray broke off its mount.
> 
> The sorter has whiskers that all around it that bend backwards when the item then hits one and triggers an e-stop on the sorter.
> 
> Then one of the mezz guys needs to check and make sure there's nothing wrong with the sorter and the trays and fix it then hit a reset. If it happens a second time they're suppose to contact E&F.
> 
> You also can have IOCs which are worse because something got stuck under the tray and that's where things can go really bad.


Thanks for the info Hal! I enjoy understanding the whole process. Can an IOC be fixed by a mezz person or is that a job for fac ops?


----------



## Avocadioo

Grunt579 said:


> Thanks for the info Hal! I enjoy understanding the whole process. Can an IOC be fixed by a mezz person or is that a job for fac ops?


E & F OPS


----------



## Grunt

Avocadioo said:


> E & F OPS yo.


What's the difference?


----------



## Hal

Grunt579 said:


> What's the difference?


Ignore him. Its 100% in your best interest.


----------



## Avocadioo

Grunt579 said:


> What's the difference?


E and F has to shut off the power when doing a wedge out. Only the E and F SOM can stop the power. I would only call E and F for a wedge out. For IOT, IOTTS I would inspect the wire and tray myself and if it looked good I would just restart it via the red button.


----------



## Luck

Avocadioo said:


> E and F has to shut off the power when doing a wedge out. Only the E and F SOM can stop the power. I would only call E and F for a wedge out. For IOT, IOTTS I would inspect the wire and tray myself and if it looked good I would just restart it via the red button. I was trained by the most experienced mezz team. I started the strata on my old account that I had deleted RWTM. 😉 thanks for making this thread my most viewed thread on the break room!


What happens when the E&F SOM isnt in the building and there is a wedge out? 🤔


----------



## WHS

Luck said:


> What happens when the E&F SOM isnt in the building and there is a wedge out? 🤔


We all go home


----------



## Gabrigawr

WHS said:


> We all go home


Tell that to my SOM and PC. Had the sorter go down on monday due to a wedge which in turned caused a breaker to mess up. It went down at 1030PM and they didn't decide to send people home until 4AM. Let's just say a lot of money was lost


----------



## Gabrigawr

Luck said:


> What happens when the E&F SOM isnt in the building and there is a wedge out? 🤔


At my DC a wedge error is usually a fix that will get the sorter back up in about 15mins to maybe an hour.


----------



## WHS

Gabrigawr said:


> Tell that to my SOM and PC. Had the sorter go down on monday due to a wedge which in turned caused a breaker to mess up. It went down at 1030PM and they didn't decide to send people home until 4AM. Let's just say a lot of money was lost


I mean from a financial standpoint it’s not the best decision sure.  But from a worker perspective?  If every time the sorter went down for a while we sent people home we’d lose people left and right

Also they probably needed authorization to send people home from people who were sound asleep at home


----------



## Gabrigawr

WHS said:


> I mean from a financial standpoint it’s not the best decision sure.  But from a worker perspective?  If every time the sorter went down for a while we sent people home we’d lose people left and right
> 
> Also they probably needed authorization to send people home from people who were sound asleep at home


We have a 4 hour time frame as to when production comes to a stop. If production can't be resumed at 4 hours it's always been to cut shift. We don't send people home every time the sorter went down but we used to after 4 hours. After 2 hours they had the SE and the E&F SOM on a conference call. IB couldn't throw anymore and our BL was growing by the hour. They kept people who were literally standing around doing nothing. Keep people standing around and they are going to leave on their own will.


----------



## Luck

Gabrigawr said:


> At my DC a wedge error is usually a fix that will get the sorter back up in about 15mins to maybe an hour.


But how can they fix it if the E&F SOM isnt in the building? 3801 Jonathan "Ryley" C. says ONLY the E&F SOM can turn off the power (a required step to fix a wedge out).
And you see, JRC NEVER lies. Especially not lies that end up getting his father arrested.


----------



## Gabrigawr

Luck said:


> But how can they fix it if the E&F SOM isnt in the building? 3801 Jonathan "Riley" C. says ONLY the E&F SOM can turn off the power (a required step to fix a wedge out).
> And you see, JRC NEVER lies. Especially not lies that end up getting his father arrested.


Because of how "great" communication is in my building it gets done to the extent that it almost never happened


----------



## Hal

There's also two different wedge errors. Wedge (not?) out and wedge (not?) in. I never remember which one is the bad one.

One happens naturally after the sorter has had so many preprogrammed revolutions that it triggers the error for E&F to check the sensors and whiskers around the sorter. That's usually the 15 minute fix.

The other is the really bad one that shuts it down for hours. I haven't been in outbound for a hot minute so I don't remember what triggers it, but usually it requires the mechs to take portions of the sorter apart to fix.


----------



## Gabrigawr

Hal said:


> There's also two different wedge errors. Wedge (not?) out and wedge (not?) in. I never remember which one is the bad one.
> 
> One happens naturally after the sorter has had so many preprogrammed revolutions that it triggers the error for E&F to check the sensors and whiskers around the sorter. That's usually the 15 minute fix.
> 
> The other is the really bad one that shuts it down for hours. I haven't been in outbound for a hot minute so I don't remember what triggers it, but usually it requires the mechs to take portions of the sorter apart to fix.


I think the wedge not out is the 15 min one. I only say that because I believe that's the most common one I've seen. What happened with the sorter at my building was waaay more than a wedge. It took 11 hours and parts from another building to get it back up an running. I think the wedge not in is when the physical wedge breaks. I had a mechanic show me exactly how it works. Don't quote me tho but I am gonna ask come this Saturday.


----------



## Avocadioo

Gabrigawr said:


> I think the wedge not out is the 15 min one. I only say that because I believe that's the most common one I've seen. What happened with the sorter at my building was waaay more than a wedge. It took 11 hours and parts from another building to get it back up an running. I think the wedge not in is when the physical wedge breaks. I had a mechanic show me exactly how it works. Don't quote me tho but I am gonna ask come this Saturday.


An experienced mechanic can have a wedge replaced within 30 minutes. Usually though you see downtimes of around 40 to 50 minutes. I haven’t been on the mezz in a year though.


----------



## Avocadioo

Hal said:


> The other is the really bad one that shuts it down for hours. I haven't been in outbound for a hot minute so I don't remember what triggers it, but usually it requires the mechs to take portions of the sorter apart to fix.


That’s what I’m referring to when I say wedge out @Hal. E and F has to assess every IOTT, IOT, and idk anymore which could run 15 mins. We used to be able to assess it ourselves and if it was bad we would then get E and F up there.


----------



## Avocadioo

Gabrigawr said:


> Tell that to my SOM and PC. Had the sorter go down on monday due to a wedge which in turned caused a breaker to mess up. It went down at 1030PM and they didn't decide to send people home until 4AM. Let's just say a lot of money was lost


Our mezz has taken a beaten. But she still runs. Zing zing bang bang clank clack smack reject jam alarm 📢. IB LEAD you got a copy, A Sort here. Gone ahead and throw that fifth UDC all at the same time! 💪🏻 These lines are bare up here….


----------



## Grunt

Thanks for all the info everyone!


----------



## Avocadioo

Luck said:


> But how can they fix it if the E&F SOM isnt in the building? Especially not lies that end up getting his father arrested.


I would imagine it could be fixed remotely from an engineer specifically an IOTT engineer. As for the second part you know nothing about my family and you don’t even know how to spell my legal name.


----------



## BoxedIn

Don't need the SOM to do it at my building. Our mechanics can just lock out the sorter if they have to replace a wedge. Sometimes they can just reset the error code if the wedge didn't get physically damaged and it starts working again as normal.

Replacing a wedge doesn't take that long, usually a UA will take the scissor lift down under the problem wedge while a mechanic tries to reset it first. So if it needs replaced a mech can just drive down and the scissor lift is waiting for them. Actually swapping out the wedge for a good one usually takes under 5 minutes once the sorter is locked out.


----------



## Gabrigawr

BoxedIn said:


> Don't need the SOM to do it at my building. Our mechanics can just lock out the sorter if they have to replace a wedge. Sometimes they can just reset the error code if the wedge didn't get physically damaged and it starts working again as normal.
> 
> Replacing a wedge doesn't take that long, usually a UA will take the scissor lift down under the problem wedge while a mechanic tries to reset it first. So if it needs replaced a mech can just drive down and the scissor lift is waiting for them. Actually swapping out the wedge for a good one usually takes under 5 minutes once the sorter is locked out.


Sounds like the exact same process in my building. The tenured mechs ask me usually to put the scissor lift where it's at or I do it just in case. Makes it easier on them and not having to take a UA away since our E&F team has been short staffed lately


----------



## Hal

There's no SOM involved at out our building either. The on-key senior is informed of the issue. But nothing else.


----------



## Luck

Avocadioo said:


> I would imagine it could be fixed remotely from an engineer specifically an IOTT engineer. As for the second part you know nothing about my family and you don’t even know how to spell my legal name.


Shoot, forgot its a y and not an i. Doh!


----------



## Dcnewb4now

Avocadioo said:


> E and F has to shut off the power when doing a wedge out. Only the E and F SOM can stop the power. I would only call E and F for a wedge out. For IOT, IOTTS I would inspect the wire and tray myself and if it looked good I would just restart it via the red button.


Wedge outs are the vain of my existence.


----------

